# Natty limit vs steroid limit



## Looksmax305 (Jul 20, 2019)

But steroids aren’t a look a looksmax


----------



## jefferson (Jul 20, 2019)

That's the actual Natty limit too for those who aren't genetically gifted. 99% of Nattys who are "big" are just fat and bloated.

Lots of Natty lifters don't want to believe it yet are smaller than the guy on the left.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 20, 2019)

NEVER do steroids


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 20, 2019)

jefferson said:


> That's the actual Natty limit too for those who aren't genetically gifted. 99% of Nattys who are "big" are just fat and bloated.


100 percent. Agree for an average person lifting for a couple years that what they should expect


----------



## Deleted member 1551 (Jul 20, 2019)

Left is not even close to the natural limit jfl


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 20, 2019)

AustrianWolf said:


> Left is not even close to the natural limit jfl


Non lifter detected


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 20, 2019)

??? left is clearly not natty limit and same goes for jeff seid (steroid limit would be someone like craig golias)


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 20, 2019)

i mog the natty dude into oblivion tbh ngl.

def not the limit


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 20, 2019)

We are talking averages here people. So YOU


xForgotMyName said:


> i mog the natty dude into oblivion tbh ngl.
> 
> def not the limit



Post a pic


jefferson said:


> That's the actual Natty limit too for those who aren't genetically gifted. 99% of Nattys who are "big" are just fat and bloated.
> 
> Lots of Natty lifters don't want to believe it yet are smaller than the guy on the left.


I noticed that’s a big trend with the nattys they all think they are big they i see thier picture and they look like they have never stepped in a gym, such is life for a natty hey I’ve been there. I benched 315 at 180 as a natty and barely looked like I lifted


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 20, 2019)

jefferson said:


> That's the actual Natty limit too for those who aren't genetically gifted. 99% of Nattys who are "big" are just fat and bloated.
> 
> Lots of Natty lifters don't want to believe it yet are smaller than the guy on the left.


im not fat nor bloated (dont think 20% bodyfat is conisdered fat) and im way bigger then the left guy

not bragging just saying, if u want pics i can dm


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 20, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> We are talking averages here people. So YOU
> Post a pic



>convincing OP he's wrong
>staying anonymous








ps: 
just go to a gym bro.
I had classmates that would MOG this dude when they were ~16-18yo.


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 20, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> But steroids aren’t a look a looksmax


steroids are useful to reach your natural limit in 1 year, instead of 10 years


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 20, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> >convincing OP he's wrong
> >staying anonymous
> 
> 
> ...



You can’t post a pic with ur head chopped off??and ps all the dudes u think look impressive 99 perfcent of them are on gear


----------



## Deleted member 1551 (Jul 20, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> Non lifter detected






i'm a little bit more experienced than you i think


----------



## Claire Violet (Jul 20, 2019)

jefferson said:


> That's the actual Natty limit too for those who aren't genetically gifted. 99% of Nattys who are "big" are just fat and bloated.
> 
> Lots of Natty lifters don't want to believe it yet are smaller than the guy on the left.


you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about


----------



## jefferson (Jul 20, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> im not fat nor bloated (dont think 20% bodyfat is conisdered fat) and im way bigger then the left guy
> 
> not bragging just saying, if u want pics i can dm


20% is fat, that's what I was talking about. Try cutting to 12% and you'll lose all your size because it was just bloat to begin with.


----------



## jefferson (Jul 20, 2019)

AustrianWolf said:


> View attachment 83170
> i'm a little bit more experienced than you i think


Post non frauded pic from the front that wasn't taken by a potato


----------



## Claire Violet (Jul 20, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> We are talking averages here people. So YOU
> 
> 
> Post a pic
> ...


either bottom barrel genetics or you only focused on low rep max weight


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 20, 2019)

AustrianWolf said:


> View attachment 83170
> i'm a little bit more experienced than you i think


Couple options that I wouldn’t rule out cus this is a forum full of teenagers wanting validation.
1. Most likely that’s not you 
2. Somehow we found a genetic elite on looksmax.com
3. Ur on steroids


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 20, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> You can’t post a pic with ur head chopped off??and ps all the dudes u think look impressive 99 perfcent of them are on gear



Dude, I'm not interest in being right that much.
There're a lot of natty gymcels that can prove you wrong.

Call me high inhibition, call me lowIQ, but I think these pics are potentially doxxable. 
it is what it is.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 20, 2019)

Claire Violet said:


> either bottom barrel genetics or you only focused on low rep max weight



Ahhhhh the “Just lift light bro meme” one again non lifter confirmed


----------



## Claire Violet (Jul 20, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> Ahhhhh the “Just lift light bro meme” one again non lifter confirmed


lol, don't project your shit genes to everyone else. As a natty you need to eat big and focus on rep work after you reach intermediate strength to get big.


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 20, 2019)

jefferson said:


> 20% is fat, that's what I was talking about. Try cutting to 12% and you'll lose all your size because it was just bloat to begin with.


what do you think about alpha destiny


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 20, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> Dude, I'm not interest in being right that much.
> There're a lot of natty gymcels that can prove you wrong.
> 
> Call me high inhibition, call me lowIQ, but I think these pics are potentially doxxable.
> it is what it is.


Then just stop posting in the thread?


Claire Violet said:


> lol, don't project your shit genes to everyone else. As a natty you need to eat big and focus on rep work after you reach intermediate strength to get big.



My shit genes here’s me hitting 225 for 14 reps on incline off cycle


----------



## jefferson (Jul 20, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> Then just stop posting in the thread?
> 
> 
> My shit genes here’s me hitting 225 for 14 reps on incline off cycle


Long ass arms lol

Strong though, Gj


----------



## jefferson (Jul 20, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> what do you think about alpha destiny


Manlet, decently big but would also lose alot of size if he tried to cut


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jul 20, 2019)

just have good frame and muscle building genetics


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 20, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> Then just stop posting in the thread?
> 
> 
> My shit genes here’s me hitting 225 for 14 reps on incline off cycle


off cycle? so u were on roids before?


----------



## Claire Violet (Jul 20, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> Then just stop posting in the thread?
> 
> 
> My shit genes here’s me hitting 225 for 14 reps on incline off cycle


yet, it looks like you barely lift... You have the physique of an avg soccer player/lazy gym goer. Either you're tall af or you have shit genes for bodybuilding, sorry boyo.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 20, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> off cycle? so u were on roids before?


Yes I’m off cycle currently even tho I usually cruise but I’m giving my body a break


----------



## Peachy (Jul 20, 2019)

Should I do test? After 30 T levels start dropping and most people get on TRT, so why not start early and look better?


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 20, 2019)

Peachy said:


> Should I do test? After 30 T levels start dropping and most people get on TRT, so why not start early and look better?


Get ur levels checked


Looksmax305 said:


> Get ur levels checked



If you have low T getting on trt will change ur life


----------



## Stare (Jul 20, 2019)

Another cope by a retard who has no knowledge at all about fitness.

Natty limit:





Roid limit:


----------



## Mr manlet (Jul 20, 2019)

The moment you first feel the effects of any drug, your convinced that it's use is okay and somehow justified. 

Every roider regrets, cheating is for losers, I like my skin and dick the way they are and here is the clincher...no one respects a roider.

Once your caught people see you in the opposite light if you were natural. Instead of respect your frowned upon.

Still roids are not a looksmax, muscles are.


----------



## itsOVER (Jul 20, 2019)

No gym for your face.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 20, 2019)

Stare said:


> Another cope by a retard who has no knowledge at all about fitness.
> 
> Natty limit:
> 
> ...


Guy in the first pic is a hardcore roider


----------



## x30001 (Jul 20, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> ??? left is clearly not natty limit and same goes for jeff seid (steroid limit would be someone like craig golias)


Jeff's well over the natty limit for keeping muscle on his frame with such incredible conditioning


----------



## Stare (Jul 20, 2019)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Guy in the first pic is a hardcore roider


COPE


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 20, 2019)

Stare said:


> COPE


he's obviously juicing tbh ngl


----------



## Stare (Jul 20, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> he's obviously juicing tbh ngl


He's been lifting 6x/week for like 20 years with serious diets


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 20, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Jeff's well over the natty limit for keeping muscle on his frame with such incredible conditioning


i meant jeff didnt reach his steroid limit : he can get way bigger if he used more and diffrent variants of steroids


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 20, 2019)

Stare said:


> He's been lifting 6x/week for like 20 years with serious diets



look at ancient romancel or greekcel statues to see what the natty upper limit looks like.

his channel is legit btw


----------



## AyWiz (Jul 20, 2019)

Gudru said:


> NEVER do steroids


Fuck no do steroids


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 20, 2019)

Stare said:


> COPE


 
you clearly dont go to gym then


----------



## BigBiceps (Jul 20, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> But steroids aren’t a look a looksmax


No ordinary steroid user can look like Jeff Seid. He would look big and shredded even without using steroids and just casually lifting. He's a genetic lottery winner.


----------



## Stare (Jul 20, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> you clearly dont go to gym then


Do you even lift?


xForgotMyName said:


> look at ancient romancel or greekcel statues to see what the natty upper limit looks like.
> 
> his channel is legit btw


gyms were pretty bad back then, can't be compared to today's gym
plus nutrition for athletes is much better right now and we have supplements


----------



## x30001 (Jul 20, 2019)

Tbh Jeff just injects T and takes Clen. He's been training for like over a decade (since he was 11?). He took Tren when he was like 16 but I don't believe he does anymore. Look at the photos of him when he was 13-14. He has very gifted genetics.


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 20, 2019)

Stare said:


> Do you even lift?
> 
> gyms were pretty bad back then, can't be compared to *today's gym*
> plus nutrition for athletes is much better right now and we have supplements








bruh, have you ever read about ancient physique conditions?

during the 2004(2008?) olympic games in athens, they tried to recreate a rowing journey that ancientcels made.
they used top medal level rowers, and they still couldn't do it.
i mean not even close type of difference.

this is averagecitizencel of ancient world vs current top rowers on the planet.

muh modern gym, muh supplements


----------



## Stare (Jul 20, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> bruh, have you ever read about ancient physique conditions?
> 
> during the 2004(2008?) olympic games in athens, they tried to recreate a rowing journey that ancientcels made.
> they used top medal level rowers, and they still couldn't do it.
> ...


For reference the bench press was only invented in the last century, there is no way ancient gyms were as effective as today's gyms
JFL if you think Jeff Nippard actually do roids


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 20, 2019)

Stare said:


> For reference the bench press was only invented in the last century, there is no way ancient gyms were as effective as today's gyms
> JFL if you think Jeff Nippard actually do roids



bench press is one of the worst exercises to ever be conceived.

as one of the most legit coaches ever said:
the only purpose of bench press is to answer the question "how much do you bench, bro?"


----------



## Claire Violet (Jul 20, 2019)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Guy in the first pic is a hardcore roider


no, he's 5'5


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 20, 2019)

Claire Violet said:


> no, he's 5'5


i can't believe you guys think nippard is natty


----------



## Claire Violet (Jul 20, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> i can't believe you guys think nippard is natty


dude is fucking 5'5 (probably 5'3). Muscles looks way fuller when you're a turbomanlet


----------



## x30001 (Jul 20, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> i can't believe you guys think nippard is natty


The thickness of his veins cries EQ


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 20, 2019)

Claire Violet said:


> dude is fucking 5'5 (probably 5'3). Muscles looks way fuller when you're a turbomanlet





x30001 said:


> The thickness of his veins cries EQ



this dude's body has every juice sign imaginable.

@Claire Violet do you know natty short guys irl who have such vascularity+fullness+definition, traps, 3d shoulders?


----------



## Claire Violet (Jul 20, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> this dude's body has every juice sign imaginable.
> 
> @Claire Violet do you know natty short guys irl who have such vascularity+fullness+definition, traps, 3d shoulders?


yea, there are loads of manlets in the gym who looks big because they're manlets

compare jeff to a short pro bodybuilder that roids and his physique doesn't even come close...


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jul 20, 2019)

the dude on the left isnt natty imo, hes alot bigger then most natties, he even mogs me.



i would say this is the natty limit


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 20, 2019)

Claire Violet said:


> yea, there are loads of manlets in the gym who looks big because they're manlets
> 
> compare jeff to a short pro bodybuilder that roids and his physique doesn't even come close








Trap striations ftw.

Natty crew reporting in


----------



## Claire Violet (Jul 20, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> View attachment 83267
> 
> 
> Trap striations ftw.
> ...


have you ever looked at how alphadestiny trains lol? Jeff actually knows what he's doing


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 20, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> Non lifter detected


rotting curry detected.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 20, 2019)

Gudru said:


> do steroids


----------



## Madness (Jul 20, 2019)

not the limit for some but a lot of you have shit genetics and couldn't hit jeff seids physquie even with years of roiding. Some of you look like the left guy after roiding tbh you delusional fucks


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 20, 2019)

Eric Bugenhagen is the natty limit.

Also this video lol:




i would recommend everyone to give it a watch. It's very entertaining on top of being informative


----------



## Tricksterr (Jul 20, 2019)

People get surprised at how big you can actually get naturally

It just takes a sh!tton of time and effort

Anyways. Lean and athletic builds mogs everything. I reached perfect size after 4 years of gymcelling and all I do now is maintain + stay sub 12% bodyfat


----------



## crmsxg (Jul 20, 2019)

This is a natty limit


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jul 20, 2019)

just think about it logically

even if you don't believe it, lets assume a physique like jeff nippards, kinobody, matt ogus, christian guzman etc.. , is achievable naturally. what would it take to get there?

probably above average genetics, years of resistance training with optimal workout programming, perfect diet and strict discipline regarding lifestyle(alcohol, drugs, sleep) 

how many people of population is willing to do this for years? how would you know whats possible naturally?

when it comes to this topic the naysayers will always outweigh the truth, because majority of gymcels with good physiques are on PEDs indeed, but not everyone, and you only need 1 clean person to discredit so called claims about natural limit


----------



## Stare (Jul 21, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> this dude's body has every juice sign imaginable.
> 
> @Claire Violet do you know natty short guys irl who have such vascularity+fullness+definition, traps, 3d shoulders?


if these are roids signs then I am a roider as well


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Jul 21, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> No gym for your face.


No Face for your Gym


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 22, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> View attachment 83267
> 
> 
> Trap striations ftw.
> ...


look how much more tanned Jeff is than Alex

You can just tell who of them rots in the basement jfl


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 22, 2019)

Stare said:


> if these are roids signs then I am a roider as well



There is no way you have juicy shoulders as a natty (fullness AND definition) in a non-pump photo.


----------



## shimada (Jul 22, 2019)

jeff is tiny, i see him every year


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jul 22, 2019)

Natty vs steroid user








Kys op


----------

